# TrueNAS-12.0-U8.1 problems with tap interface



## Jutzi (Jul 5, 2022)

I am trying to install OpenVPN in an Iocage jail using these intructions: https://www.truenas.com/community/resources/openvpn-in-tap-bridge-mode-in-iocage-jail.85/

My release is FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p14

Looks like handling tap interface in Iocage jail is somehow broken. Same kind of problems in the server itself, so the problem could be in FreeBSD.

This is what happens:


```
freenas# ifconfig
em0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        description: freenas
        options=81209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWFILTER>
        ether 68:05:ca:53:c5:0d
        inet 192.168.255.11 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.255.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        groups: lo
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
pflog0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 33160
        groups: pflog
bridge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 02:dd:98:cd:21:00
        id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
        maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto stp-rstp maxaddr 2000 timeout 1200
        root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 ifcost 0 port 0
        member: em0 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 0 port 1 priority 128 path cost 20000
        groups: bridge
        nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
freenas# ifconfig tap0 create
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: File exists
freenas# ifconfig tap0 up
ifconfig: interface tap0 does not exist
freenas#
```

Any help appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2022)

Required reading: https://forums.freebsd.org/forums/forum-rules-and-guidelines-required-reading.49/

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

